# MAN these were Great



## dave from mesa (Feb 28, 2010)

First time doing ABT's. Wasn't sure why everyone loves these.
WELL I found out. Dang these were great. Made 20 for 8 ppl and am glad I got 2 of them before they were gone.
Did them real simple with cream cheese mixed with a little Spike, smokies and bacon. Didn't want to get too fancy on my first try.
Got a before pic but somehow didn't get any after, Sorry.



Can't wait for the rain to stop to try these again.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 28, 2010)

congrats on making them.  I need to try some


----------



## chefrob (Feb 28, 2010)

funny how abt's are never around long enough to take pics!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 28, 2010)

You will really like theses things thay are sooo good. In fact this is one of the things the wife says we will never run out of too. It would be long till you will have a tray full of them things for every smoke.


----------

